# roaring sound while turning the wheel



## d_0118 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,

Recenetly I have been having a problem with my 2003 Nissan Altima. The problem happends when you fully turn the wheel left or right; you then hear a roaing sound coming out. Most of the time it only happends when you are either on drive or reverse and not on parking. Sometimes when you are even standing and waiting for a light and the wheel is turned slightly you can hear a roaring sound, I was wondering if anyone else faced a similiar problem and if anyone can suggest anything.

Thank you in advance


----------



## edd1179 (Jul 26, 2007)

I havent been faced with this problem in my nissian but i have in past cars i have had and it sounds to me like it is your power steering pump check the fluid level it might be low...


----------



## fivetears (Jul 26, 2007)

If it is low, check for leakage at the hose swedge fittings. An assistant will be required; one to turn the steering wheel, while the other observes the hose fittings and lines.


edd1179 said:


> I havent been faced with this problem in my nissian but i have in past cars i have had and it sounds to me like it is your power steering pump check the fluid level it might be low...


----------

